# Tour de Lake Arrowhead



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Has anyone done the ride before? Seen the maps and profile and know lots up and down to expected at elevation. Was it good ride if you have done it and any tips on doing the ride? This year it is late August.


----------

